# My lambs are comming tommorrow!!!



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 1, 2010)

I am finally able get sheep. I am going to pick them up tommorrow at 4:00. I am beyond excited and can't wait. Both of them are March Lambs. One is a Polypay/Wenslydale/Lincoln/Border Leicest cross and the other is a Polypay/Finn/BorderLeicester cross. I have been waiting for months to have sheep of my own and the day has finally come.

My dad says I have to make him Socks, so I guess I should learn to spin and crochet. 

I'm very excited and will try to post some pictures of the two tommorrow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your sheep. You will have to post pictures!


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!  

I can't wait to see their pictures!


----------

